# Games you want but just can't get?



## lolparrot (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm making this is hopes of sharing my frustrations. There are several games I really, really, really want, but I just can't get my hands on them. 
It is a struggle :'(


Spoiler: games pls



OR/AS - I want it. I need it. It is literally the only generation of pokemans that I did not play. I NEED IT. why cant 3ds games be as cheap as ds games were *teer*
SSB4 - I seriously need to get another Wii U game. The only one I have that I actually play is Splatoon. Dang it Wii U.
Rhythm Theif - I figured to buy it online when it got a little cheaper. Now it's over a hundred bucks on Amazon :')
Persona 4 - I don't have a PS2 or a PS Vita mostly becuase the games that come out on those aren't really my preference. But darn Persona. I just can't buy another console for one game.
tons and tons of countless pc games i dont have the time for


Sorry if that sounded a little rant-like haha. Anyone else with this type of video game struggle?


Spoiler: games i actually got :')



Earthbound - After a couple years of waiting it was finally released on the Wii U Virtual Console. I bought it and played it until I finally beat it. 
Splatoon - Squid or kid?
mission=accomplished


Feel free to post about the games you really wanted and successfully got!

also if there is


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

A lot of Japanese games that never got translation over here or simply not released much in general. Like a lot of the historical 'samurai games' to name it in a slightly not so fancy way. I could probably play them just like that but my Japanese is not that good.

Also Phantasy Star Online 2. Yes there is an EN-patched for computers but it's unstable as heck and you need to configure that **** so much so not worth it. But then SEGA these days can go rot somewhere hot.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2015)

i want a wii u to play super smash, splatoon and mario kart but i don't have one and it's wayyy too expensive.

i also want to play majora's mask for 3ds but no money so... :/

then i want to get the rest of the sims 2 games that i don't have, but it's hard to find anything that doesn't make you buy all the games or something like that smh.

i also want to replay some games for gamecube but my brother has our console at his house so i can't ):<<<<


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

sims 4! i want it but its not compatible with my current laptop hah..


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

I really like the anime K Project, and they have a game but it's in Japanese and is yet to be translated... :c


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 24, 2015)

I've now found a certain need for a Fire Emblem game.
So many of the games I want aren't translated either. I really want Mother 3, but it hasn't been "officially" translated.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 24, 2015)

splatoon, smash. too poor for wii u

umm tbh i have most games i want rn. i want xcom 2 and fallout 4 to come out already. i just finished shadowrun + dragon age inquisition so now im kinda bored and looking for new games to play.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2015)

- The Last Guardian (Don't have a PS4.)
- No Man's Sky (Don't have a PS4.)
- Dissidia Final Fantasy 2015 (Arcade, possibly a PS4 exclusive.)
- The Forest (Laptop can't run it.)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

Zombie Army Trilogy. My PC can't handle it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 24, 2015)

Most of the games I want, I can afford. They just aren't out yet (Final Fantasy XV, Re: FFVII, Kingdom Hearts III, No Man's Sky). I got around $560 from my graduation party and I might get more for my 18th birthday. I'm also getting a $100 check from NMSI for passing my AP Calc exam, so I'm all set financially.


----------



## Amyy (Aug 25, 2015)

i really want final fantasy type 0 on steam but im poor, lololol


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 25, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Never Alone
Don't Starve
Life Is Strange
Dragon Age Origins
Ori and the Blind Forest
Skyrim

Lack of money + lack of computer with the right specs to play the PC games is why I don't have these games (my laptop is not very good).


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tae said:


> Fire Emblem Awakening
> Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
> Never Alone
> Don't Starve
> ...



da runs pretty easily on anything. it was also free for a month iirc thats how i got it. its pretty cheap for the ultimate edition i think? around 20 dollars.

life is strange is fairly easy to run too. i get the cost tho, its kinda expensive imo. dont starve runs on anything and is often on sale on steam so yeah


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

I NEED ffx remastered. I can't believe how long its been out without my grubby hands all over it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Amyy said:


> i really want final fantasy type 0 on steam but im poor, lololol



lol this it looks so good and a bunch of other games ...


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 25, 2015)

justice said:


> da runs pretty easily on anything. it was also free for a month iirc thats how i got it. its pretty cheap for the ultimate edition i think? around 20 dollars.
> 
> life is strange is fairly easy to run too. i get the cost tho, its kinda expensive imo. dont starve runs on anything and is often on sale on steam so yeah



I wouldn't have said what I said if I hadn't checked what can and can't run on my laptop. Do you think I'm stupid?


----------



## tobi! (Aug 25, 2015)

Sims 4 + all the DLC


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Resident Evil 4 on Steam. It never goes on sale when I have money in my Steam wallet.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 29, 2015)

All Persona games. ;w; The series is just so good, but when I try to convince my parents to get one they either say I'll get it when I'm fourteen or I realize I don't have the system.
Also Splatoon and SSB for Wii U, but I have no Wii U.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

HDN Re;Birth 2 on Steam.. been broke for sometime when it's actually been on sale boo.


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 31, 2015)

I really, really want the DQ8 port on the 3DS to be localised so I can play it on the go but I just don't really see it happening. ;___; 

What I also really want but can't get is Story of Seasons as no one seems interested in localising it in Europe which is painful as I'm really wanting a new Harvest Moon-like game & the recent HM game isn't very good. ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

sakurakiki said:


> I really, really want the DQ8 port on the 3DS to be localised so I can play it on the go but I just don't really see it happening. ;___;
> 
> What I also really want but can't get is Story of Seasons as no one seems interested in localising it in Europe which is painful as I'm really wanting a new Harvest Moon-like game & the recent HM game isn't very good. ;;



Yeah.. it kinda sucks the EU only gets like thridparty games or the most childfriendly ones let alone a few. I really wish we'd get more JRPGS or visual novels here.


----------



## Kess (Aug 31, 2015)

sooo many ps4 games... I haven't got one! lol. and I've got quite a few games on my DS wishlist.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

I really want GTA ;_;


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

I want to get some of the older pokemon games, but even if I could find them, they're usually expensive


----------



## PyroDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Being a huge fan of team ICO's previous games, I was extremely happy when they revealed The Last Guardian in 2009... but I wasn't sure I would be able to play it since I didn't have a PS3 at the time. Several years later, I get a PS3 as a Christmas present... but TLG seemed to be in a developmental void, possibly even permanently shelved. Then, last E3, they finally announced it's coming out... on the PS4!!! Y....yay...why... why is it on the bleeping PS$$$4


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 5, 2015)

I really want Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer but I can't have it for 3 reasons... 1) It's not even out yet. 2) I probably can't afford it. 3) My 3ds was stolen back in April so um... that's a problem...


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

FF Remake and Dragon Age

 No monies mo problems


----------



## oreo (Sep 5, 2015)

Until Dawn! I don't even have a PS4. :l


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Unchained Blades for 3DS
Out in Japan and North America, but not Europe ;~;
And I can't import it either, cursed region lock!


----------



## lolparrot (Sep 6, 2015)

I put together a bday wishlist, hoping someone will get me one of the games for my bday lol
Hoping for HHD, Fire Emblem: Awakening, Omega Ruby, or SSB4.
or a new 3ds.
that works too
i need to catch up with 3ds stuff haha


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 6, 2015)

There are so many good games coming out for the xbox one.

Unfortunately, I need an xbox one first, and I currently have ?4 (I need a job)

That'll definitely get me the games


----------



## DreadSpecialist (Sep 12, 2015)

PS4 exclusives....
aka Bloodborne and Until Dawn ; _ ;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2015)

They finally do an English release for a Nobunaga's Ambition game on Steam and it's expensive af


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 14, 2015)

Here we go... ;-;

- Splatoon
- Super Mario Maker
- AC:HHD
- Minecraft (It's not on Nintendo consoles. I cri)
- EarthBound Beginnings
- EarthBound
- Mother 3
- Another copy of AC:NL (it's easily my favourite 3DS game, and I really want another town!)
- AC Wii U (a PROPER one, not Mario Party: Animal Crossing Edition)
- Paper Mario U (If there will be one, I hope it will be as good as, if not better than TTYD and SPM)

Yes, I'm fully aware of the fact that the last two on there don't even exist (yet, hopefully!). But I can't get them right now, so they should count.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 14, 2015)

So far, none. I have the games I need right now. But I hope I wont get like this in the future.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 14, 2015)

I want splatoon but not to the point where I'd beg or buy a wii u for it


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2015)

Basically every Wii U game. I was saving up for a car and just bought one so now I'm poor lmao. Now I feel like if I got a Wii U it would be a waste since I just know as soon as I buy a Wii U a new system will come out. If I got specific I'd say:
Mario 3D World
Mario Maker
Captain Toad
DKTF
Mario Kart 8 

uhhh I think that's the top games I want


----------

